# gravity fed fuel filter vs paper element fuel pump



## rpmp3 (Jul 8, 2010)

My father and I are in a heated discussion about fuel filters, I use the red pancake filters on gravity fed mowers/ tractors, and I use paper element fuel filters on fuel pump equiped tractors, he mentioned to me that on a repair on a walk behind cub it had a gravity fed paper element fuel filter, can you use a paper element fuel filter on a gravity fed engine. I would think it would starve the system cannot pass enough fuel at full throttle. Thanks


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

I know they're labelled that way, but I've also used paper filters on gravity engines with no issues. I want to be able to see how dirty they are, and the red ones simply don't give you that option.
This is somewhat unscientific, but try this: Install a paper filter, leave the output side disconnected from the carb, open fuel valve and watch for the flow. It's far more likely that the tank will empty faster this way than with the engine running at full speed. To me, that means you'll be fine.
Mike


----------



## rpmp3 (Jul 8, 2010)

solved


----------

